# 60 day trial membership to .Mac



## Nameisnobody (Oct 3, 2006)

Concerning that 60 day trial that came initially with my new Mac, is it possibl to renew it after 60 days?
I've read somewhere that I can do that, or have I mistakely read it wrong?


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

Hi there.

Do you mean extend it as a "trial" for 60 more days? I suppose you could do that but you would have to start fresh with a new user account. I have not heard of a way to continue for longer than 60 days on a trial basis.

After 60 days, you can become a member for a year for $99. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## Nameisnobody (Oct 3, 2006)

Ah thanks Yankee Rose.

By the way, how can you open up a new user account?


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

Hi again.

If you go to http://www.apple.com/dotmac/ you will see a circular link to their "Free Trial" and one to "Join Now". It is very straightforward to get their free trial/create an account.

If you are currently a member through their free trial, all you have to do is login and at the top left of the page you'll see your account information and a "Join Now" link.

Hope that helps!


----------



## Nameisnobody (Oct 3, 2006)

Ah, I'll try that. 
Thanks Yankee Rose.


----------



## Nameisnobody (Oct 3, 2006)

Which comes to mind, what time of internet providers do you, Mac players use on your computers?
Do you use dial up? cable? etc.


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

Nameisnobody said:


> Which comes to mind, what time of internet providers do you, Mac players use on your computers?


I assume you mean what _type_ of internet provider? 

I use satellite myself. Works flawlessly.


----------



## Nameisnobody (Oct 3, 2006)

Yankee Rose said:


> I assume you mean what _type_ of internet provider?
> 
> I use satellite myself. Works flawlessly.


How much is satellite? I,seriously, am annoyed with dial up. im looking around for a suitable and cheap internet cable provider or maybe DSL is sounding good.


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

I use WildBlue - http://www.wildblue.com

It's not cheap, unfortunately. $300 setup/hardware install and then $79 a month for the fastest plan.


----------



## michael_jii (Feb 19, 2003)

I'm using ADSL here in malaysia... it's terrible! 

SOOOO SLOOOOOW  

but yeah, no more deviation from topic i promise


----------



## Nameisnobody (Oct 3, 2006)

Yankee Rose said:


> Hi again.
> 
> If you go to http://www.apple.com/dotmac/ you will see a circular link to their "Free Trial" and one to "Join Now". It is very straightforward to get their free trial/create an account.
> 
> ...


I was wondering if i do this, can I just rely on it for internet sevice, or do I have to go out a get (in Canada) Bell or Rogers to provide me internet service?


----------



## Nameisnobody (Oct 3, 2006)

Also, what exactly is giving me this connection to the internet?
I read that this 60 Day Trial is not an internet service providerbut something else.


----------



## kayote (Nov 3, 2006)

I'm confused. You mentioned earlier in this thread you have dial-up. I would assume that is giving you your internet connection right now?


----------



## Nameisnobody (Oct 3, 2006)

kayote said:


> I'm confused. You mentioned earlier in this thread you have dial-up. I would assume that is giving you your internet connection right now?


Oh I see, I apologize for the misinterpretation it has caused you, i meant that my Windows PC uses Dial up, while my Mac has nothing on it.


----------

